# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Outil de gestion des rseaux sous windows 2000

## trouthy

J'aborde actuellement le dveloppement d'un gestionnaire de rseaux pour windows 2000; Visual Studio 2005 + SP1 et c#.
Il n'y a pas d'api native wifi pour cet O.S., comment s'en sortir sans?
Merci pour vos ides!

----------

